# 4-h market goat hurt



## jnelson1232 (Apr 14, 2013)

Help!! My market goat must have stepped on something and hurt his foot. He is limping and doesn't want to put weight on it. I looked and don't see much, one little tinny scrap but not bad. County fair is in one week. 
Any suggestions on what to do for it to heal quickly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

YOu could always soak his foot in Epsom salt. Give him a shot of Banamine.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't give him ANY medication without making sure there is no withdraw first. That means that if you give him meds that has a withdraw time, he CAN NOT be sold until after that specific time...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure it's his foot and not leg? Could he have been headbutted in the leg?
No meds unless there is no withdrawn time.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How badly is he limping? Does he have pen-mates or climbing structures in his pen that he could have fallen from? These little guys tend to good off a lot.


----------

